# Moving to baguio



## JAKEDOGG (Dec 12, 2015)

Which neighborhood? I'll retire and live there 3-4 months a year, from November thru Feb. I'm looking for a walk-friendly neighborhood with sports bars, restaurants, etc. Internet and cable tv is a must. I might even hire a personal trainer. Thanks a million.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JAKEDOGG said:


> Which neighborhood? I'll retire and live there 3-4 months a year, from November thru Feb. I'm looking for a walk-friendly neighborhood with sports bars, restaurants, etc. Internet and cable tv is a must. I might even hire a personal trainer. Thanks a million.


Good Morning JakeDogg and Welcome,

You're gonna get a million replies with just as many ideas and suggestions. However, with what you are looking for I would suggest the one place that has everything you are wanting plus a US lifestyle and security. That is the old US Navy base at Subic Bay here on Luzon Island.

Have a look here at the Subic Chamber of Commerce site to get a real idea of what is there and things to do. They have a pretty good site but still, it does not do justice to Subic Bay and what it is really like to live there. 
Also check out the Subic Metro Authority site for additional information.



Best Of Luck and Enjoy The Islands

Jet Lag


----------



## JAKEDOGG (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks bud but I'm attracted to the 70 degree weather. Heat and humidity are not my bag.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea, it does get hot here in the low-lands for sure. Baguio is a great place too and my family and I have spent much time there.
The only three draw backs I have found there is there is no longer airline service in or out of Baguio. Also most of the year the weather is or can be a lot like Seattle with low clouds and rain. Also due to rains, the main 2 lane highways to and from the area often close due to land slides and can remain closed for days or weeks. If you can deal with that then yea, it's a great place to live.


Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd spend a little time renting in Baguio because it's gloomy, I agree with Jetlag, I was stationed at Whidbey Island for 3 years, what a beautiful spot and couldn't wait to get out of it, gloomy, damp, dismal, rainy, moldy and dark spot that reminds me of Baguio. I spent a weekend in Baguio and I couldn't wait to get back to Subic.

Body does get acclimated somewhat to the heat and for me I'd rather go with the sunshine, it keeps me happy, I planted many tree's to block the main sun side of the house to keep it cooler and the place does keep cool and dry, there's many ways to keep your spot cooler, some tree's grow to full length in 3 years so I let those grow but I planted some real quality tree's but they take many years to grow and they are called Mahogany about 7 years but they also have Teak and Rose Wood all very nice tree's they take a long time to grow though.

Angeles City seems to have all the clubs and restaurants spots, night life, I've talked with several expats and they like that area, it's a little pricey though because it's a real tourist trap.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

He's from Daly City, a bit south of San Francisco where the wind and fog blows in and gray skies prevail in summer.. you know, where Mark Twain said "the coldest winter was a summer in San Francisco", or something like that, ha ha. So, methinks Jake prefers a cooler climate. Baguio will probably be perfect for him.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I also hear that Valencia outside of Dumaguete is a great place, called the Baguio of the south, cool nights and near Duma where there are about 12k expats and stores that sell the stuff that expats want...also not near as much traffic as the real Baguio..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cooler living spot in the Philippines*



JRB__NW said:


> He's from Daly City, a bit south of San Francisco where the wind and fog blows in and gray skies prevail in summer.. you know, where Mark Twain said "the coldest winter was a summer in San Francisco", or something like that, ha ha. So, methinks Jake prefers a cooler climate. Baguio will probably be perfect for him.


I have never lived in San Fransisco but lived in San Diego, no humidity what so ever, I did spend a few days in San Fransisco and I don't remember it being humid and damp like here but you could be right, maybe this spot is for Jakedogg, I'll bet things have changed but the dangerous road to and from Baguio I'll never forget, seemed like the bus was close to falling off the cliff.


----------



## panayjim (Apr 15, 2015)

colemanlee said:


> I also hear that Valencia outside of Dumaguete is a great place, called the Baguio of the south, cool nights and near Duma where there are about 12k expats and stores that sell the stuff that expats want...also not near as much traffic as the real Baguio..


 I knew Duma was popular with expats for a long time, but are there THAT many living there? Source of info ?
I was there 6 or 7 years ago and talked with several of the 1 dozen that were having late breakfast at McD's, since I was looking for a friend. They said several expat groups have breakfast there at diff. times of morn. and I might have missed him.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Two sources, one a friend that lives there and the other is a forum that is based there I dont think Im allowed to put it here...its grown a lot in seven years...from what I understand from my friend you can get almost anything there and much housing that is owned by expats and has first world amenities....will know more after the first of the year as the wife and I are invited to visit there and most likely will....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> Two sources, one a friend that lives there and the other is a forum that is based there I dont think Im allowed to put it here...its grown a lot in seven years...from what I understand from my friend you can get almost anything there and much housing that is owned by expats and has first world amenities....will know more after the first of the year as the wife and I are invited to visit there and most likely will....


Hi Lee,

If it's a competing website forum, I'd suggest sending the link to the other poster in a Private message ..


Jet Lag


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Dumaguete is nice. Traffic in down town is pretty bad though. Valencia is up a bit in elevation..maybe 1000-1500 ft.. and very pleasant in comparison , so it is cooler, but not really like Baguio. We were there a couple of months ago.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

JAKEDOGG said:


> Which neighborhood? I'll retire and live there 3-4 months a year, from November thru Feb. I'm looking for a walk-friendly neighborhood with sports bars, restaurants, etc. Internet and cable tv is a must. I might even hire a personal trainer. Thanks a million.


3 to 4 Months a year is more of a "Vacation" there than "moving there".

The Nevada Square area is a walk-friendly neighborhood with sports bars, restaurants, etc. There are also Angeles City type bars nearby.

Look on OLX for Transient short term rentals since it's only 3 to 4 months a year. Transient For Sale in Benguet Philippines - Find New And Used transient in Benguet On OLX 

For internet, you my consider buying a SMART internet device and carry it around with you. NO contract. (Pay as you use).

Many Highlanders (Baguio Expats ) occasionally travel the 1 hour down to mingle with us lowlanders and hang out at the resorts and bars in Bauang, San Fernando, San Juan. "Excellent" night life in the area. :eyebrows:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pakawala said:


> Many Highlanders (Baguio Expats ) occasionally travel the 1 hour down to mingle with us lowlanders and hang out at the resorts and bars in Bauang, San Fernando, San Juan. "Excellent" night life in the area. :eyebrows:


I spend a lot of time in Baguio and considering the city shuts it'self down by 8, nothing much happens 

Even during Panambenga as soon as the shows finish the natives run home to bundle up and switch off.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

simonsays said:


> I spend a lot of time in Baguio and considering the city shuts it'self down by 8, nothing much happens
> 
> Even during Panambenga as soon as the shows finish the natives run home to bundle up and switch off.


Where are you referring to? Alot is happening after 8. Especially in town. Nevada Square and the bars on the lower part of Bokawkan Road open around 8 to 9pm.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pakawala said:


> Where are you referring to? Alot is happening after 8. Especially in town. Nevada Square and the bars on the lower part of Bokawkan Road open around 8 to 9pm.


oh, maybe I should go and check them out next month   

Thanks for the tip


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

You could try Tagaytay. Weather or temperature conditions almost same as Baguio's, has malls and other establishments, schools and hospitals.


----------

